# Tapatalk working?



## VirtualRain (Apr 1, 2015)

Is anyone able to connect to the forums with Tapatalk?

I thought it was implemented, but I can't get it to work.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 1, 2015)

It was up briefly, then deactivated.


----------



## bereninga (Apr 16, 2015)

Will Tapatalk be re-activated for CR? It's easier to read the forums in the app than in the browser.


----------



## machx0r (May 8, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Will Tapatalk be re-activated for CR? It's easier to read the forums in the app than in the browser.



+1 I would participate more in the forums if Tapatalk was working...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 9, 2015)

Do a search, it was causing issues, demanding to be installed every time the site was opened. Most users did not want to do that, so they were pestered. CR could not find a way to deactivate the nag.


----------



## bereninga (May 14, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Do a search, it was causing issues, demanding to be installed every time the site was opened. Most users did not want to do that, so they were pestered. CR could not find a way to deactivate the nag.



I didn't get that issue in my Tapatalk, but oh well. I guess I'll just view the site w/o the app.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2015)

bereninga said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Do a search, it was causing issues, demanding to be installed every time the site was opened. Most users did not want to do that, so they were pestered. CR could not find a way to deactivate the nag.
> ...



Exactly. The nag is if you _don't_ have it installed.


----------



## bereninga (May 14, 2015)

Ah, I see. If it's a bug w/ Tapatalk, I'm surprised that there's no solution by now. Seems like a pretty major one.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 14, 2015)

We use a very resource friendly software for the forum, however it isn't as widely supported. We're waiting for Tapatalk to fix their plugin, so if you don't have the software it won't nag you every time you visit.


----------



## SPKoko (May 26, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> We use a very resource friendly software for the forum, however it isn't as widely supported. We're waiting for Tapatalk to fix their plugin, so if you don't have the software it won't nag you every time you visit.



Thanks a lot for your hard work with this site! I would definitely appreciate getting TapaTalk support again


----------

